# International Destination. advise on which area



## ajhcmaj (Mar 3, 2007)

Any feedback is appreciated.

We are looking to have a trip next Jan, Feb, or March through RCI.  We want to go somewhere internationally.  No Mexico, Bahamas, Virgin Islands, etc.  We are not taking the kids.

We are looking for some place where the weather will be nice, clean beaches, lots of activies in the 30-45 area, attractions, and English speaking..


----------



## Judy (Mar 4, 2007)

Australia


----------



## Conan (Mar 4, 2007)

The best bet for summer weather in Jan-March is to go south of the equator where it *is* summer in Jan-March.


----------



## ati2d (Mar 4, 2007)

BELIZE! They speak English. It's a very beautiful & interesting country.


----------



## Mimi39 (Mar 6, 2007)

Fiji: beautiful, fun, lots to do, friendly people.  My Avatar picture was traken there.


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 6, 2007)

Try Phuket, Thailand.  They have over 10 white sand beachs, warm weather and English is spoken everywhere.  We were at the Marriott Beach Club this January.  Lots of activities like taking a long boat to James Bond Island, Thai cooking classes, cheap massages -- need I say more?


----------



## Janie (Mar 6, 2007)

How about South Africa?


----------



## Mimi39 (Mar 6, 2007)

Kruger National Park in South Africa is wonderful.  We stayed at Kruger Park Lodge on an RCI exchange.


----------



## PLL (Mar 12, 2007)

I second Cathyb's suggestion of Phuket and stop over in Bangkok for a few days to do some sightseeing and shopping if you're into shopping.


----------

